# any new high fiber low pain recipes to share?



## Guest (Apr 6, 2000)

I have been trying all these high fiber thigns to eat (i.e. barley, lentils, black beans etc.) but it is hard to find a good recipe with flavor but no spices. It seems that all spice seem to hurt me. Any suggestions? Thanks for the help in advance!!


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2000)

Chockie, I'm not sure how much spice are actually in these but check out the muffin mix,cake mix asile in your grocery store. A few of the muffin mixes now come with bran in them, thus giving you a higher fiber muffin. They are low fat and sure look good on the box. While I haven't had time to try any just yet, they sure do look appealing and at least they probably have flavor. Let me know if you try them and if you like them or if they are helpful. Thanks and good luck!Angelina







------------------


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2000)

I have used a new fiber that is available at most health food stores for under $1.00 per pound !. It is called Flax seed and can be milled into a flour like subtance with your coffee bean grinder. When baking anything,make sure 1/3 to 1/2of your dry goods-(flour,Rye.Wheat,Bran orpsyllium seed-ground into psyllium flour bemixed with the flax flour. The flax flourimparts no nasty taste into the item you are cooking,but if you add too much,the baked item will not stay together. the benefit of flax seed flour is that it holds 30 times it weight in water,almost as good as clay,but a lot better tasting. TANK2662.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Some of the high fiber breads are delicious and flavorful especially if baked at home and eaten fresh from the oven.Any other ideas anyone?


----------

